# I wonder what it'd be like to be a girl



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Don't get me wrong. I love having a **** and being a man, but I was just thinking about what it'd be like to be a woman. Knowing exactly how guys are, I could manipulate them into doing what I want. I would work out, take self defense classes, own and know how to use a gun, and not have to rely on men for safety. Within a year, I'd master putting on makeup, shopping for clothes that fit, learning mannerisms and how to walk, managing my flow, and adjusting to changes in hormones. I'd know how to handle guys that fear commitment, but I wouldn't even care about the social expectation of having to settle down. I'd flip the **** stigma on its ***. I'd fully understand male sports, humor, and behavior. I'd use my ***** and girly charm to get exactly what I want from men. I would be super friendly to other girls and slang them any advice they wanted about guys. I'd make an interesting girl.


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Don't get me wrong. I love having a **** and being a man, but I was just thinking about what it'd be like to be a woman. Knowing exactly how guys are, I could manipulate them into doing what I want. I would work out, take self defense classes, own and know how to use a gun, and not have to rely on men for safety. Within a year, I'd master putting on makeup, shopping for clothes that fit, learning mannerisms and how to walk,* managing my flow, and adjusting to changes in hormones. *I'd know how to handle guys that fear commitment, but I wouldn't even care about the social expectation of having to settle down. I'd flip the **** stigma on its ***. I'd fully understand male sports, humor, and behavior. I'd use my ***** and girly charm to get exactly what I want from men. I would be super friendly to other girls and slang them any advice they wanted about guys. I'd make an interesting girl.


That part made me laugh.

As for makeup, I have been a girl for a long time and I still cannot figure it out.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

hydinthebasmnt said:


> That part made me laugh.
> 
> As for makeup, I have been a girl for a long time and I still cannot figure it out.


My sister is a makeup master. She could teach me all the techniques I would need to know.


----------



## MNM (Oct 3, 2012)

It suks... guys screw us over... we are too emotional.... stupid BS we have to deal with every month... etc.... the only fun part is gawking at guys.... and not having boners


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

You would have to give birth. /thread


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

You would be an emotional wreck. And a bloody mess 5 days per month.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

That is living in hell. Guys are taken advantage all the time, your looks is never good enough, you get paid less without balls, periods are painfull, girls are weaker and boys lie to us all the time. Welcome to the hell.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

Based on your little list of goals there, it sounds like you'd be more like a man with a vagina. There's a difference.


----------



## Guldove (Oct 17, 2012)

What a charming thread.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

good luck, son. women are cruel and you will die in the puddle of your own tears within a month.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

what would you do if you were a homely, shy chick?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> That is living in hell. Guys are taken advantage all the time, your looks is never good enough, you get paid less without balls, periods are painfull, girls are weaker and boys lie to us all the time. Welcome to the hell.


I'm saying if I merged my male mind/knowledge into a female, I wouldn't get taken advantage of because I understand the intentions of men and the schemes they use.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> what would you do if you were a homely, shy chick?


Being homely is more of a choice than something you're stuck with. I would be out in the world testing my powers.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Being homely is more of a choice than something you're stuck with. I would be out in the world testing my powers.


what do you mean it's a choice? make-up and clothing can only do so much, you know.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> what do you mean it's a choice? make-up and clothing can only do so much, you know.


Staying in your house is a choice. Going outside is a choice. I would not solely rely on makeup and clothing. Approaching men is your best weapon. Most girls are afraid of rejection.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds like you have it all figured out.
Interesting that, I presume being on this site, you are a shy male and yet imagine you would make a very confident female.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

I fantasize about being a girl sometimes, that what my submissive social and sexual tendencies wouldn't be considered as weird.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Sounds like you have it all figured out.
> Interesting that, I presume being on this site, you are a shy male and yet imagine you would make a very confident female.


I'm somewhat socially anxious, but I'm not a shy person.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Are there any girls here that wonder what it would be like to be a guy? Would your knowledge and instincts of female thoughts and behavior benefit you in the form of a man?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've often wondered what it would be like, but never would go through a change. I like being a guy.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

It is an interesting issue, one I have daydreamed about. 
One problem is..... it looks MUCH harder to live as a not-conventionally-"attractive" girl than a not-conventionally-"attractive" guy.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> It is an interesting issue, one I have daydreamed about.
> One problem is..... it looks MUCH harder to live as a not-conventionally-"attractive" girl than a not-conventionally-"attractive" guy.


Whichever way you look at it, a woman can always exploit a man's sex drive. Using intermittent reinforcement, she can make a man her puppy dog.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

You'd make a cliche of a woman.

Oh, and good luck "managing your hormones and flow." :roll

Clueless man is clueless.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

We have our own breasts and we can play with them whenever we'd like. So Hah.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> Oh, and good luck "managing your hormones and flow." :roll


hahaa. I'm not even sure what he means by that.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

you'd get hit on by dirty old men all day

yay


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

Speaking of tampons:

How do they even work? Does a girl get her period, start bleeding then run to the washroom to insert the tampon? 

Lolwut.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> You would be an emotional wreck. And a bloody mess 5 days per month.


lol, love being a girl . . . :no


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

Killer2121 said:


> Speaking of tampons:
> 
> How do they even work? Does a girl get her period, start bleeding then run to the washroom to insert the tampon?
> 
> Lolwut.


arent they just lying in bed and then are like "OH ****!" and their vagina blows like a geyser!!! and they go flying threw the bed!!!









and they gotta get the tampon on quick to cap the pressure!!


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

^that is exactly how it works, yes


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

I was serious guys

Meeps, how does a tampon work? Do you keep it in the vagina for several days?

:stu


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Staying in your house is a choice. Going outside is a choice. I would not solely rely on makeup and clothing. Approaching men is your best weapon. Most girls are afraid of rejection.


That would probably only work on the unattractive ones. The attractive ones already have plenty of choices. They'll be willing to bang you once but then it's sayonara. What are you looking to do? Get lots of sex or get money out of guys or what?


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Killer2121 said:


> Do you keep it in the vagina for several days?


oh god no
can't you just google these things?


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

I tried, but I can't get any straight answers lol.

I understand that you can wear the pad thing for days, but what's the purpose of a tampon? During the 5 days of menstruation, is it stuck in there?


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Killer2121 said:


> I tried, but I can't get any straight answers lol.
> 
> I understand that you can wear the pad thing for days, but what's the purpose of a tampon? During the 5 days of menstruation, is it stuck in there?


Tampons come in different sizes, just like pads, and have different absorbencies, just like pads. We use tampons if we want to swim or just don't want to deal with pads, or have so much flow that a pad isn't enough. You should not leave a tampon in there for longer than a few hours (4-6), or there will be more risk for toxic shock syndrome. You can change it multiple times a day, it's not stuck in there, it has a string attached that you pull on to take it out.
Wearing a pad for more than one day is nasty,and if you're heavy you will _need_ to change it a few times a day.

http://kidshealth.org/kid/grow/girlstuff/pads_tampons.html


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Generally tampons are changed every 4-6 hours. I leave them in the whole night when I sleep. Pads get stinky after a few hours so they need to be changed too. You don't have control over the flow but when you sit up after lying down it can gush out. Generally the first day is medium flow, the 2nd day is heavy flow, 3rd day is medium to light flow, and the rest are light flow. On the 2nd day you get blood clots too sometimes. Those are always fun.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

You make it sound so easy... (it's not). I'd never want to be a woman if I had the choice.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

meeps said:


> Tampons come in different sizes, just like pads, and have different absorbencies, just like pads. We use tampons if we want to swim or just don't want to deal with pads, or have so much flow that a pad isn't enough. You should not leave a tampon in there for longer than a few hours (4-6), or there will be more risk for toxic shock syndrome. You can change it multiple times a day, it's not stuck in there, it has a string attached that you pull on to take it out.
> Wearing a pad for more than one day is nasty,and if you're heavy you will _need_ to change it a few times a day.
> 
> http://kidshealth.org/kid/grow/girlstuff/pads_tampons.html





komorikun said:


> Generally tampons are changed every 4-6 hours. I leave them in the whole night when I sleep. Pads get stinky after a few hours so they need to be changed too. You don't have control over the flow but when you sit up after lying down it can gush out. Generally the first day is medium flow, the 2nd day is heavy flow, 3rd day is medium to light flow, and the rest are light flow. On the 2nd day you get blood clots too sometimes. Those are always fun.


Ha! Sucks to be a woman lol. I would hate going through that crap. Thanks for the info though, I really wondered that lol.


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Don't get me wrong. I love having a **** and being a man, but I was just thinking about what it'd be like to be a woman. Knowing exactly how guys are, I could manipulate them into doing what I want. I would work out, take self defense classes, own and know how to use a gun, and not have to rely on men for safety. Within a year, I'd master putting on makeup, shopping for clothes that fit, learning mannerisms and how to walk, managing my flow, and adjusting to changes in hormones. I'd know how to handle guys that fear commitment, but I wouldn't even care about the social expectation of having to settle down. I'd flip the **** stigma on its ***. I'd fully understand male sports, humor, and behavior. I'd use my ***** and girly charm to get exactly what I want from men. I would be super friendly to other girls and slang them any advice they wanted about guys. I'd make an interesting girl.


I don't work out very much, take self defense classes or know how to use a gun. But I also don't need to rely on men for safety. I pretty much get around on my own, and never have even thought of the 'need' for having someone, more just the fact that it's nice to have someone around for the company.

I also have no desire to manipulate guys into doing what I want. I just act like myself, which doesn't seem to be all that different from the guys I know, to be honest. I'm not that into sports, but I know plenty of girls who are, so it's weird you called them 'male' sports. I guess, if I were a guy (with the knowlege I have as a woman) it'd be helpful in the sense that I could communicate pretty well with most women...but then, that seems to be something that's not really gender-specific in my experience.

So I'm not really sure that my knowledge transfers across an entire gender when there is quite a bit of diversity in there. I mean, what if I was dating a girl who really liked sports and was a terrible communicator...then, I guess my 'knowledge' wouldn't be that applicable, maybe.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

First off, this thread is hilarious.

You know OP, I've often thought it would be awesome to be a woman, that I would enjoy it more than being a guy. Sure, there are some downsides, but I think the upsides outweigh them.

They have the most ear pleasing voices
They have the most beautiful shapes physically with their bodies, curves and such
They have the softest, smoothest skin, I'm always amazed by this
They have the most beautiful hair
They can be so expressive with facial emotions, so evocative
Women OWN cuteness. They're like kittens that grew up to be people.
People love women, men love them, other women love them, they all want to comfort them and protect them.
A lot of women feel this kindred spirit with one another, that they are in it together, because they are female, and they bond socially, and they look adorable together, being affectionate with one another.

My name would be Alina, and I'd be a lesbian ballerina. And basketball player. And MMA fighter. And genius inventor. And lover of many. The savior of the world. It would be a grand adventure. And I'd take that pill so I never got a period. And I'd feel myself up regularly. I would perfect the flirtatious wink/smile combo and the one fingered hair toss. I would walk into a room and feel all eyes on me, and like it. I would convert straight women, at least for a night of passion and sensual exploration they'd never forget. I'd live by the ocean and have a black and white cat named Mister Sourpuss who would sleep in the clothes hamper and comfort me and listen to me cry salty tears into the salty air when women left me.

Glorious.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think for sex it is probably best to be a gay guy. For relationships it is best to be a lesbian.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I think for sex it is probably best to be a gay guy. For relationships it is best to be a lesbian.


Except lesbians tend to bring a moving truck after a first date.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I think for sex it is probably best to be a gay guy. For relationships it is best to be a lesbian.


Why do you think this?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

You would have to pee sitting down, I don't think I'd make it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Canucklehead said:


> Except lesbians tend to bring a moving truck after a first date.


Exactly. Very easy to get commitment.



mjkittredge said:


> Why do you think this?


Men have a higher sex drive and can orgasm easily. So being a woman is not as good sexually. You desire it less and it's harder to get off. Being a straight guy is not so great unless you are extremely good looking/rich cause women aren't so easy to get into bed. So if you are gay guy you have the best of both worlds. Easy to get laid and you have a high sex drive/can get off easily.

I think in general relationships between the opposite sexes are difficult because of the differences. It's harder to understand the other person and you get pissed at each other more easily. It is hard to get commitment from men (this goes for straight women and gay men), especially from desirable men. Many also have anger control issues. So relationships are not so great with them. I read a book by this female to male transsexual who was a lesbian for many years before he started taking testosterone. He said that the relationships he had as a lesbian were much closer than the relationships he had after he became a man. The level of intimacy was way different and there was more antagonism as a man.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Komorikun - I agree about the sex issues, to a degree. I've known women who have never had an orgasm in their lives. I hope someday scientists can figure out what is going on in their bodies and reconnect the nerve endings or whatnot.

I'm not sure about the rest of what you said. I think you're describing personality issues more than gender issues. Man or woman, being quick tempered, fussy, jealous, manipulative, argumentative, negative, it's all destructive towards whatever connection was made and whatever positive energy was created between the two people.

Hetero men can get around not being good looking/rich in various ways. Being charming is one, good conversationalist is another, being consistently funny, having a passion in life can draw others in.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Strwbrry said:


> You would be an emotional wreck. And a bloody mess 5 days per month.





probably offline said:


> good luck, son. women are cruel and you will die in the puddle of your own tears within a month.


Both of these made me chuckle.

I really want to use the phrase "die in a puddle of your own tears" now.

You made me a tall latte?! I asked for a grande latte! YOU WILL DIE IN A PUDDLE OF YOUR OWN TEARS.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> You'd make a cliche of a woman.
> 
> Oh, and good luck "managing your hormones and flow." :roll
> 
> Clueless man is clueless.


Shut up. Let me have my fantasy.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

missamanda said:


> I'd never want to be a woman if I had the choice.


That's exactly how I feel about being male.

I really do think that had I been a girl with the same interests, social circles and so on that I have had as a guy, I would have done much better.
And I completely acknowledge that some girls on here probably would have done better as guys.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

If I had a choice, id still be a guy.


----------



## sda (Oct 23, 2011)

This thread is both funny and informative! 

From logistics of feminine hygiene to pro and cons of being a lesbian. 

Frankly, if I was a woman for a day... I would run to the nearest room with a full length mirror and just gawk!.... well at least for the first few minutes  

Seriously... no I don't envy being a SP women... especially will all sorts of #[email protected] trying to take advantage of you. or if you don't look like a super model treat you like sh*t... nah stuff that.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> You made me a tall latte?! I asked for a grande latte! YOU WILL DIE IN A PUDDLE OF YOUR OWN TEARS.


:haha


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

MNM said:


> It suks... guys screw us over... we are too emotional.... stupid BS we have to deal with every month... etc.... the only fun part is gawking at guys.... and not having boners


Yes! no awkward boner moments. It is nice in some ways, bad in others. You have to give birth, have a period every month, have men telling you how to look, you have to get rid of unwanted body hair.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Milco said:


> That's exactly how I feel about being male.
> 
> I really do think that had I been a girl with the same interests, social circles and so on that I have had as a guy, I would have done much better.


This is pretty much how I feel. I would own as a woman.

But I'm glad I'm a male, overall.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I think for sex it is probably best to be a gay guy. * For relationships it is best to be a lesbian*.


From my personal experience, I'd have to agree. It was the best relationship I had. Though I just figured that maybe the two guys I dated were just emotionally challenged and immature...but if all guys are like that, I'm screwed.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

komorikun said:


> Men have a higher sex drive and can orgasm easily. So being a woman is not as good sexually. You desire it less and it's harder to get off. Being a straight guy is not so great unless you are extremely good looking/rich cause women aren't so easy to get into bed. So if you are gay guy you have the best of both worlds. Easy to get laid and you have a high sex drive/can get off easily.
> 
> I think in general relationships between the opposite sexes are difficult because of the differences. It's harder to understand the other person and you get pissed at each other more easily.


Totally agree. I kind of wish I were gay, honestly. In my particular case, I think a lot of the weaknesses I have in attracting women would be more neutral with men. Instead of a puny shrimp who's not "man" enough to pick a woman up and throw her around during sex, I'd be a twink :lol. I also doubt that my passiveness and nerdy interests would be as much of an issue.

I guess the grass is always greener, and there are obvious downsides to homosexuality in our society. But in my case, I'm already such an outcast and live so unconventionally that I don't have much of a reputation to protect anyway.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

You'd be quite unique. :? But you'd have it easy; real women learn as they go, they don't just have the experience of having grown up as men.


----------



## evginmubutu (Sep 12, 2011)

I have to say, the first post in this thread was pretty stupid. there are a lot of downsides to be either of the sexes!

recently I had a case of epididymitis, where one of your testicles swells up to twice it's size and is excruciatingly painful. Can't think of something other than obviously childbirth that could be comparable. 

On the other hand the world respects women less in a professional sense than men, men have it easier in the workplace. If you're a woman you're constantly proving yourself to men which would suck. That and the monthly visitor.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

You're not missing much. I wish I was a dude.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Wouldn't want to be one. Being a guy is better. :wink


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

You're assuming that you would be a good looking chick. Your whole odd scheme for power depends on this not so guaranteed aspect.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Asians make the best trannies, European ones look a bit off if you ask me.

I hope that doesn't offend anyone.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Exactly. Very easy to get commitment.
> 
> Men have a higher sex drive and can orgasm easily. So being a woman is not as good sexually. You desire it less and it's harder to get off. Being a straight guy is not so great unless you are extremely good looking/rich cause women aren't so easy to get into bed. So if you are gay guy you have the best of both worlds. Easy to get laid and you have a high sex drive/can get off easily.


Do women get as horny as men? Do you get the urge to jump at a really hot random guy or get lustful thoughts? How often is this?

Sorry for the creepy, descriptive questions lol, just curious


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Killer2121 said:


> Do women get as horny as men? Do you get the urge to jump at a really hot random guy or get lustful thoughts? How often is this?
> 
> Sorry for the creepy, descriptive questions lol, just curious


Yes, I can feel that way but I don't think my sex drive is as high as men's. I can go weeks without jerking off for instance. For some reason though, I ended up in relationships with men that had low sex drives. 3 of the 4 boyfriends I had only wanted sex 2-4 times a week. I'd prefer it once a day.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

komorikun said:


> what would you do if you were a homely, shy chick?


^Exactly what I was about to write.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

elvin jones said:


> You're assuming that you would be a good looking chick. Your whole odd scheme for power depends on this not so guaranteed aspect.


He already covered that. He's going to "master make up and fashion" and go to the gym often... Now if e was blessed/cursed with an unruly phat ***, well good luck to hir. :roll



Killer2121 said:


> Do women get as horny as men? Do you get the urge to jump at a really hot random guy or get lustful thoughts? How often is this?
> 
> Sorry for the creepy, descriptive questions lol, just curious


I think it depends on the person rather than their sex. Although studies show men do have a stronger sex drive, when I look at the comparisons made (i.e. men seek it more often, are more straightforward about wanting it, etc) I wonder how much society/gender norms influences this disparity. 
I wouldn't be able to answer with certainty, but I guess I'd say yes to having urges to hump random, hot men at times... :lol I have lustful thoughts often. In fact, they're kind of distracting when I'm trying to read or concentrate. Like komorikun wrote, though, I could go weeks without masturbating, so...


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> He already covered that. He's going to "master make up and fashion" and go to the gym often... Now if e was blessed/cursed with an unruly phat ***, well good luck to hir. :roll


The phatter the better.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Even if you're a more homely woman, if you know what men know, you'd be doing well...


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> The phatter the better.


Well I'm crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Well I'm crossing my fingers for you.


Thank you


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

srschirm said:


> Even if you're a more homely woman, if you know what men know, you'd be doing well...


What do you mean by doing well?

I'm rather homely and basically only get messages from homely guys on dating sites. I get a few from nice looking guys but they are clearly only interested in getting laid. How would I go about landing a good looking guy? What do you know that I don't?


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

You make women sound like supernatural creatures of great power.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> What do you mean by doing well?
> 
> I'm rather homely and basically only get messages from homely guys on dating sites. I get a few from nice looking guys but they are clearly only interested in getting laid. How would I go about landing a good looking guy? What do you know that I don't?


What occurs directly after you bed a good-looking guy? Try and be specific.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ManOfFewWords said:


> What occurs directly after you bed a good-looking guy? Try and be specific.


I don't know what you are talking about. Nothing unusual. It's the same as having sex with an unattractive guy. Usually the ones you don't want seem to be interested in a relationship while the ones you do want have zero interest.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Are there any girls here that wonder what it would be like to be a guy? Would your knowledge and instincts of female thoughts and behavior benefit you in the form of a man?


I don't think I would enjoy being a guy. I couldn't wear makeup to cover up my bad skin. I'm not very attractive, so long hair and makeup does help. I actually saw a guy who looked like me. He is not considered good looking, but I'm apparently considered okay looking (thank you, makeup).

Benefits of being a man would be less competition and backstabbing. Girls are really mean. Guys don't realize it because they see it as just "competitiveness". But even when girls aren't competing for attention, they can simply be really cruel people. I know that guys can too, though.

I can do all of that other stuff you talked about. I've been meaning to take a self defense class.

You would make a really good dad to a daughter one day.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I don't know what you are talking about. Nothing unusual. It's the same as having sex with an unattractive guy. Usually the ones you don't want seem to be interested in a relationship while the ones you do want have zero interest.


You're probably giving off a needy odor to the guys you're interested in. After these one night stands, are you texting/calling them right away?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ManOfFewWords said:


> You're probably giving off a needy odor to the guys you're interested in. After these one night stands, are you texting/calling them right away?


No, I've always played it pretty cool. I wait for them to call/text me.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> No, I've always played it pretty cool. I wait for them to call/text me.


Have you ever tried contacting any of these good looking guys after having sex?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Have you ever tried contacting any of these good looking guys after having sex?


Yeah. Most don't answer their phone.

I also did an experiment of just kissing them on the date and no sex. They seem to get all excited by the kissing and I get all these text messages later asking about meeting up again. Then they disappear.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Yeah. Most don't answer their phone.
> 
> I also did an experiment of just kissing them on the date and no sex. They seem to get all excited by the kissing and I get all these text messages later asking about meeting up again. Then they disappear.


What do you mean by 'then they disappear'? Do you actually set up a date, and they don't show up or pick you up? Or do they just throw out the notion of seeing you again, but stop responding? How do you respond to these 'let's meet up again' texts? Are you vague in your responses or do you tell them something definitive?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ManOfFewWords said:


> What do you mean by 'then they disappear'? Do you actually set up a date, and they don't show up or pick you up? Or do they just throw out the notion of seeing you again, but stop responding? How do you respond to these 'let's meet up again' texts? Are you vague in your responses or do you tell them something definitive?


They don't text or call me anymore.

I don't even remember how I responded. I think I said, "yeah, let's meet up again." But some of them were asking to meet the next day and I had a hangover so I said no it has to be another time. This over 2 years ago and way beyond that. Some of this is in Japan and Brazil.

Do you find it unbelievable that a guy wouldn't want to see a romantic interest again? You really have no idea how men are like when dealing with women.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> They don't text or call me anymore.
> 
> I don't even remember how I responded. I think I said, "yeah, let's meet up again." But some of them were asking to meet the next day and I had a hangover so I said no it has to be another time. This over 2 years ago and way beyond that. Some of this is in Japan and Brazil.
> 
> Do you find it unbelievable that a guy wouldn't want to see a romantic interest again? You really have no idea how men are like when dealing with women.


So you tell them it has to be another time to meetup, and that's when they stop talking to you? Or do they suggest another time? I think YOU should text them a counter offer. What some guys might infer from your message is, she's making up an excuse because she doesn't like me, therefore I won't bother with her. Why not suggest _he_ take _you_ out on a day of _your_ choice? Guys like definitive instructions and plans. Be flirty in your messages. Just the hint of more sexytime could be enough to make a guy cancel his plans and take you out. Maybe throw in a little intermittent reinforcement. Indicate that you'd still like to "play around awhile." If you play your hand cleverly, you can completely turn things around.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ManOfFewWords said:


> So you tell them it has to be another time to meetup, and that's when they stop talking to you? Or do they suggest another time? I think YOU should text them a counter offer. What some guys might infer from your message is, she's making up an excuse because she doesn't like me, therefore I won't bother with her. Why not suggest _he_ take _you_ out on a day of _your_ choice? Guys like definitive instructions and plans. Be flirty in your messages. Just the hint of more sexytime could be enough to make a guy cancel his plans and take you out. Maybe throw in a little intermittent reinforcement. Indicate that you'd still like to "play around awhile." If you play your hand cleverly, you can completely turn things around.


I don't remember all these text messages. I think I did tell them I'd be free on Friday night.

The point is they were not interested in me much at all. They only wanted to have sex once or twice. These guys probably had many other options to choose from. Just because many if not most of the guys on this forum are desperate doesn't mean other guys are. I hate texting and will not flirt in a text.

If you hint at sexytime all you get is sexytime. Then you get thrown into the puta category and get the puta treatment. That is why I don't mention liking love hotels anymore cause American guys are such prudes. Most guys have this weird madonna/puta complex going on. You really have no idea how to deal with men at all. You only know how to get sex with men.

I see this many, many times on this forum. Guys thinking if they said something different or did some tiny thing different the girl would not have rejected them. No that is not it. They did not like you PERIOD.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

It sounds like good looking guys aren't that clingy.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I don't remember all these text messages. I think I did tell them I'd be free on Friday night.
> 
> The point is they were not interested in me much at all. They only wanted to have sex once or twice. These guys probably had many other options to choose from. Just because many if not most of the guys on this forum are desperate doesn't mean other guys are. I hate texting and will not flirt in a text.
> 
> ...


This is what I take away from your theory:

Homely shy girl


*Can* get hot guy for sex
 Cannot get hot guy for relationship
 *Can* get homely guy for sex and relationship

Homely shy guy


Cannot get hot girl for sex
Cannot get hot girl for relationship
 *Can* get homely girl for sex and relationship
Homely shy girl wins 2-1.

Someone please tell me this isn't true.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> This is what I take away from your theory:
> 
> Homely shy girl
> 
> ...


I don't know I've never been a girl. It also depends on your attractiveness and the desperateness of the opposite gender.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Women are beautiful. 

I just had to say that.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ManOfFewWords said:


> This is what I take away from your theory:
> 
> Homely shy girl
> 
> ...


Basically. It is very frustrating cause you get all happy and even more horny after having sex with a very attractive man but then they don't want anything to do with you afterwards. And it makes the thought of having sex with someone you are barely even attracted to if at all sort of depressing. Many women have low sex drives, so I guess they don't care that much. I care.

But the sex you get in one night stands is crappy. The good thing about being male is you can work on your career and that will help you get women. If you are a homely woman having a good career doesn't help much at all. All you can do is diet all the time and get lots of plastic surgery. But if you get plastic surgery you get ridiculed by society and particularly by men.

And it gets better for men as they age cause the higher male rate of death eventually adds up and you have more women to choose from.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually I did have relationships with guys better looking than me but that was only in countries where there were few to no white women so I was more of a commodity. Being back in the US is so frustrating. Only thing good about here is that there is no communication barrier.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Since you're taking questions Komurikun, I have one for you.

What do you think you could do different to keep an appealing guy around? Do you think it's about making interesting conversation, showing your personality and having them be attracted to that?

If I find a woman who is interesting and good in bed, she's a keeper and I do my best to make things work for as long as possible. Some of my girlfriends haven't been beautiful, some barely even cute or not in great shape, but I found when we enjoyed our time together that wasn't a big deal, if we had similar interests to share, if our personalities complimented each other. Some of them had sex with me on the first date, some not for weeks or months. It seems we were predestined to either work out or not based on who we are. I just want to be adored, appreciated, intellectually stimulated and challenged. And to be needed.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

mjkittredge said:


> Since you're taking questions Komurikun, I have one for you.
> 
> What do you think you could do different to keep an appealing guy around? Do you think it's about making interesting conversation, showing your personality and having them be attracted to that?
> 
> If I find a woman who is interesting and good in bed, she's a keeper and I do my best to make things work for as long as possible. Some of my girlfriends haven't been beautiful, some barely even cute or not in great shape, but I found when we enjoyed our time together that wasn't a big deal, if we had similar interests to share, if our personalities complimented each other. Some of them had sex with me on the first date, some not for weeks or months. It seems we were predestined to either work out or not based on who we are. I just want to be adored, appreciated, intellectually stimulated and challenged. And to be needed.


No idea. I don't have a good personality, so. I generally require alcohol the first few dates. If I'm sober I'm too nervous and standoffish.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> He already covered that. He's going to "master make up and fashion" and go to the gym often... Now if e was blessed/cursed with an unruly phat ***, well good luck to hir. :roll


Well he should go ahead with his gender reassignment surgery since he has everything figured out. This thread is unique because it is both misogynistic and misandristic at the same time.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Milco said:


> I really do think that had I been a girl with the same interests, social circles and so on that I have had as a guy, I would have done much better.
> And I completely acknowledge that some girls on here probably would have done better as guys.





srschirm said:


> This is pretty much how I feel. I would own as a woman.
> 
> But I'm glad I'm a male, overall.


I don't get it. In what way would you guys have "done better"? Unless you're implying that you have stereotypically 'girly' interests, which I don't think either of you are.

Most girls want nothing to do with me. But it's probably more to do with my personality than my gender. I imagine they'd want even _less_ to do with me if I were a guy - not that that's remotely possible, :lol.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

pythonesque said:


> I don't get it. In what way would you guys have "done better"? Unless you're implying that you have stereotypically 'girly' interests, which I don't think either of you are.


My interests aren't stereotypically 'girly' but my attitude, thoughts and values probably are.
The big reason for me though is that I'm quite nerdy, have spent a lot of time in online communities and have studied computer science.
It's about 4% of computer science students who are girls, so the few girls that are there are rather.. 'exotic' and get invited along to many things (not just in a dating sense) simply for being girls - I'm sure they were nice people, but I doubt so were the guys who weren't paid notice to.
I lost my group of friends at university because they started spending more time at parties and in larger social circles because they wanted relationships.. had I been a girl, they wouldn't have gone away  :tiptoe


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

^Eh. I doubt it's because you're a guy. I, too, have had girlfriends over the years who've ditched me because I'm not much fun and I'm not friends with their other friends. And if anything, being a guy with stereotypically girly values and attitudes can be a perk in the realm of relationships, no?


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

pythonesque said:


> ^Eh. I doubt it's because you're a guy. I, too, have had girlfriends over the years who've ditched me because I'm not much fun and I'm not friends with their other friends. And if anything, being a guy with stereotypically girly values and attitudes can be a perk in the realm of relationships, no?


It's complicated.
It did kinda turn into a "everybody for themselves" kind of thing though since we were 4 guys who all had to suddenly start chatting up girls and such.. and completely fell through, got very depressed and anxious, which made me lose contact to them in the end.

Being a sentimental, empathic and very much non-actiony guy has not exactly helped me in dating and relationships so far - I just haven't ever gotten a date.
I know some girls say they want guys with more of those qualities, but at least from my experience, exclusively having those qualities is not a good thing.


----------



## john1990 (Oct 20, 2012)

I also wondering how it feels to be a girl, and not, its not because i thought it would be easier...

It because i know live as a women is more difficult, they have to give birth, dealt with emotions, sex drive ( yes stigma said women cannot have high sex drive ), and how all men treats you badly...

That's why i want to be a women, to feels how it hard to be them, to feel how it is to live with all those problems. Its because i love women and think they are the most wonderful creatures ever

Sometimes i wondering why such a wonderful, beautiful, charming, angelic, loving, and caring creatures like women can attracted to men and fall in love with men ? What so good about men? Just wondering


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I love when threads turn into komorikun interviews. This has to be my most ridiculous to date. However, people are so sensitive. Lighten up mother ****ers.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

john1990 said:


> Sometimes i wondering why such a wonderful, beautiful, charming, angelic, loving, and caring creatures like women can attracted to men and fall in love with men ? What so good about men? Just wondering


It's because we're all f'ed up in the head. I mean, that's the only logical explanation, really.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Men are from Mars, women are from Venus.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

it's soooo awesome. don't you know we run the universe! that's a fact not an opinion  muhahahaha


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

srschirm said:


> Men are from Mars, women are from Venus.


Lies LIES I'm from Alpha Centauri!!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

If you want periods, mood swings, yearly checks for cervical cancer, chance of getting prego, chance of being called terrible names even if guys do the same -.- , ect ect then yea go ahead being a girl is party central haha


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> If you want periods, *mood swings*, yearly checks for cervical cancer, chance of getting prego, chance of* being called terrible names *even if guys do the same -.- , ect ect then yea go ahead being a girl is party central haha


I already get those all the time lol.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd love to be a guy for a day. Seriously, I'd pay to be. I'm just so curious how different a guy's perception of the world is than a girl's.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

pythonesque said:


> Lies LIES I'm from Alpha Centauri!!


Someone's been hitting the sauce this evening. :teeth


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Canucklehead said:


> Someone's been hitting the sauce this evening. :teeth


Yeah unfortunately not me.


----------



## john1990 (Oct 20, 2012)

pythonesque said:


> It's because we're all f'ed up in the head. I mean, that's the only logical explanation, really.


that's only the logical explanation? i mean you cannot find specific qualities you like from men in general?

then lesbians are the only one who are not ****ed up in the head


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I wanna ask, are guys really that much more visual than girls? Like with attraction? I know it's been shown in studies, but I'm just curious.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

john1990 said:


> that's only the logical explanation? i mean you cannot find specific qualities you like from men in general?


No, because I choose to view men as individuals rather than as a group in possession of stereotypical traits and qualities.


----------



## john1990 (Oct 20, 2012)

Barette said:


> I wanna ask, are guys really that much more visual than girls? I know it's been shown in studies, but I'm just curious.


i don't know, maybe, are you visual or not? but i'm sure we are not less emotional than women, although studies shown otherwise.



pythonesque said:


> No, because I choose to view men as individuals rather than as a group in possession of stereotypical traits and qualities.


well good for you, i also view women as individuals, but it cannot change the fact i like and admire women in general, and think that's why i like them so much. Because men and women really have different traits and qualities, and its not stereotypical, its biological.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Men are just as emotional as women just in different ways. They anger much more easily and their anger is over the top. I also think women are visual but just have lower sex drives in general. I know I'm very visual. I've kissed guys without even talking to them first. I notice really hot guys in my classes. I'll admit that still photos don't do very much for me though. If I watch porno I always look for ones with hot guys in them. If the guy isn't attractive I turn it off and look for another one.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah, still photos don't often do anything for me either, but really I'm just not visual. I'm not attracted to like 90% of guys, upon first look. Like it's a strange occurrence when something turns me on just visually, I guess I'm just the female stereotype in that there needs to be a lot of emotions for me to feel anything. I guess I wonder what it'd be like to be a guy and have attraction be very visual rather than mental or emotional.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Men are just as emotional as women just in different ways. They anger much more easily and their anger is over the top. I also think women are visual but just have lower sex drives in general. I know I'm very visual. I've kissed guys without even talking to them first. I notice really hot guys in my classes. I'll admit that still photos don't do very much for me though. If I watch porno I always look for ones with hot guys in them. If the guy isn't attractive I turn it off and look for another one.


So wait my high amount of anger is normal? How odd.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Barette said:


> I wanna ask, are guys really that much more visual than girls? Like with attraction? I know it's been shown in studies, but I'm just curious.


Attraction is almost entirely visual for me, especially in terms of sex appeal. If a girl looks good to me, there's virtually nothing that could make her seem un-sexy unless she had very bad hygiene or something. But other than that, even if she's a b*tch or extremely dumb or a combination thereof, I'd still see her as sexually appealing in proportion to her appearance.

Obviously, if I were looking for a relationship, there'd be a lot of other considerations. But in terms of _attraction_, at least in its rawest form, it would again be visual. In my mind, if I were actually able to get into a relationship, my "qualifying process" would go something like this: first, the girl would have to look good enough for me to find her attractive. Once that minimum threshold was met, I'd move on to other qualities I find important. But here's the thing: although I'd much prefer a modest, intelligent, introverted "6" to a bimbo "9," I'd still probably have to admit the latter is more "attractive" sexually. It's just, the 99.9% of our lives we weren't having sex, the other qualities would be more important.

For someone like you, who says visual attraction is relatively unimportant: does that mean that when you fantasize about guys sexually, it's much more important that they have some personality traits you like than that they look good? I'm just trying to make sure we're talking about the same thing (sexual attraction, as opposed to finding someone a good "catch" overall).


----------



## john1990 (Oct 20, 2012)

Barette said:


> Yeah, still photos don't often do anything for me either, but really I'm just not visual. I'm not attracted to like 90% of guys, upon first look. Like it's a strange occurrence when something turns me on just visually, I guess I'm just the female stereotype in that there needs to be a lot of emotions for me to feel anything. I guess I wonder what it'd be like to be a guy and have attraction be very visual rather than mental or emotional.


yes we are visual, but its just for sexual urges i guess. I know if i met some girls really sexy i have dirty minds ( but only for really attractive and sexy girls, just pretty and cute don't really sparks any lust in my mind, and its maybe just 10 % of girls out there ) ,but its not love, just sexual. But we can completely forgot them, because we are not have feelings for them, even if we have sex with them.

But sometimes, I got feelings after talking to a girl, even if she is not really pretty and sexy ( compared to like models and actresses ). The feelings like I cannot stop thinking about her ( not sexual ), like just wondering what she is doing right now, remembering our conversation back then, how she feel towards me. And even how bad i want to erase her from my mind, I just cant. I keep thinking about the way she smiles, laughs, talks, it makes me crazy.

I guess that's how it feels to be a guy .


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

anomalous said:


> Attraction is almost entirely visual for me, especially in terms of sex appeal. If a girl looks good to me, there's virtually nothing that could make her seem un-sexy unless she had very bad hygiene or something. But other than that, even if she's a b*tch or extremely dumb or a combination thereof, I'd still see her as sexually appealing in proportion to her appearance.
> 
> Obviously, if I were looking for a relationship, there'd be a lot of other considerations. But in terms of _attraction_, at least in its rawest form, it would again be visual. In my mind, if I were actually able to get into a relationship, my "qualifying process" would go something like this: first, the girl would have to look good enough for me to find her attractive. Once that minimum threshold was met, I'd move on to other qualities I find important. But here's the thing: although I'd much prefer a modest, intelligent, introverted "6" to a bimbo "9," I'd still probably have to admit the latter is more "attractive" sexually. It's just, the 99.9% of our lives we weren't having sex, the other qualities would be more important.
> 
> For someone like you, who says visual attraction is relatively unimportant: does that mean that when you fantasize about guys sexually, it's much more important that they have some personality traits you like than that they look good? I'm just trying to make sure we're talking about the same thing (sexual attraction, as opposed to finding someone a good "catch" overall).


Thank you for your answer! It's very clear and gives me a great understanding.

Yes, when I'm fantasizing it's always driven by emotion. Even if I'm picturing an imaginary guy I need about 10 minutes of fantasizing a background story and establishing character psychology, no joke. I've always felt weird in that I can't just see someone and feel that instant attraction, it's always had to have an emotion or mental connection before I felt any attraction. Like I go on TheChive where they have a ton of photos/gifs/videos of girls scattered throughout, and I just can't imagine looking at a picture of some stranger and getting infatuated. I guess for men it's just a lot easier.

ETA: And thank you for your answer as well john1990! What you're saying more closely resembles how I feel too, with it only being like 10% you really feel that spark.


----------



## john1990 (Oct 20, 2012)

Barette said:


> Like I go on TheChive where they have a ton of photos/gifs/videos of girls scattered throughout, and I just can't imagine looking at a picture of some stranger and getting infatuated. I guess for men it's just a lot easier.
> 
> ETA: And thank you for your answer as well john1990! What you're saying more closely resembles how I feel too, with it only being like 10% you really feel that spark.


maybe we are lots easier when it comes to sexual attraction, but for me, i think to get that's emotional attraction is lot harder for men.

I rarely get crush on a girl ( emotional ), but once i get those feelings towards a girl , I fell in love so badly. Its just all the time i kept thinking about her, and its sucks. That's why i think when you broke up with a guy, a guy would crush harder and worse than a girl.

I think that's how most of guys are. Most of us are not capable developing emotional responses ( in other words, emotionally retarded ) , due to how we raised and society view an emotional guys. That's why many of guys would go for girls just to have sex, not love. But once we fell in love, we really fell, hard.

I remember crying ( alone in my room ) for months every night after i broke up with my ex. A guy can be so emotional but he wont cry in public.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah, from my very little experience, I've thought that to be true, too. That once a guy does get attached it's harder on him to let go. Girls usually get overly attached too quickly though.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

anomalous said:


> Attraction is almost entirely visual for me, especially in terms of sex appeal. If a girl looks good to me, there's virtually nothing that could make her seem un-sexy unless she had very bad hygiene or something. But other than that, even if she's a b*tch or extremely dumb or a combination thereof, I'd still see her as sexually appealing in proportion to her appearance.
> 
> Obviously, if I were looking for a relationship, there'd be a lot of other considerations. But in terms of _attraction_, at least in its rawest form, it would again be visual. In my mind, if I were actually able to get into a relationship, my "qualifying process" would go something like this: first, the girl would have to look good enough for me to find her attractive. Once that minimum threshold was met, I'd move on to other qualities I find important. But here's the thing: although I'd much prefer a modest, intelligent, introverted "6" to a bimbo "9," I'd still probably have to admit the latter is more "attractive" sexually. It's just, the 99.9% of our lives we weren't having sex, the other qualities would be more important.
> 
> For someone like you, who says visual attraction is relatively unimportant: does that mean that when you fantasize about guys sexually, it's much more important that they have some personality traits you like than that they look good? I'm just trying to make sure we're talking about the same thing (sexual attraction, as opposed to finding someone a good "catch" overall).


Very true my friend, very true.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

anomalous said:


> Attraction is almost entirely visual for me, especially in terms of sex appeal. If a girl looks good to me, there's virtually nothing that could make her seem un-sexy unless she had very bad hygiene or something. But other than that, even if she's a b*tch or extremely dumb or a combination thereof, I'd still see her as sexually appealing in proportion to her appearance.


It doesn't work that way for me at all. I find bad personality far too much of a turn-off.
But I guess this thread has already established that I've quite 'girly' in my way of thinking :lol


----------



## john1990 (Oct 20, 2012)

Milco said:


> It doesn't work that way for me at all. I find bad personality far too much of a turn-off.
> But I guess this thread has already established that I've quite 'girly' in my way of thinking :lol


True, very true, i feel the same as you....

Sometime i wondering if i'm a man because the stereotypical view that men only care about looks, just want sex all the time, want to bang all girls if they can, have no emotional and romantic interest from relationship, never crying, are not really like me at all....

And i'm still a man, even from the outsides i look really manly, do football, martial arts, play guitar in a band, and i love women, emotionally and sexually.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Is that stereotype true that sex is always on the forefront of guy's brains?


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Barette said:


> Is that stereotype true that sex is always on the forefront of guy's brains?


Not at all for me, but that could just be because I know I'm not getting any. Sometimes, when I'm really obsessed with something else that's going on, I'll literally go a couple days without really thinking about it at all. Then something will remind me and I'll get aroused, quickly "take care of business," and promptly go another day without thinking about it. :lol

Granted, if I'm out and about and see a hot girl, I'm going to think about it at least momentarily. So what I just described really only happens when I'm shut in for a day or two.

I'm wondering what the answer is for guys who are in relationships and/or know there's a realistic chance they can get some at any time they want, though. I imagine it's possible that our patterns of thought adapt to our personal situations, to some extent.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

anomalous said:


> Not at all for me, but that could just be because I know I'm not getting any. Sometimes, when I'm really obsessed with something else that's going on, I'll literally go a couple days without really thinking about it at all. Then something will remind me and I'll get aroused, quickly "take care of business," and promptly go another day without thinking about it. :lol
> 
> Granted, if I'm out and about and see a hot girl, I'm going to think about it at least momentarily. So what I just described really only happens when I'm shut in for a day or two.
> 
> I'm wondering what the answer is for guys who are in relationships and/or know there's a realistic chance they can get some at any time they want, though. I imagine it's possible that our patterns of thought adapt to our personal situations, to some extent.


Ah, okay, thanks, I guess I always believed the stereotype that it's all guys ever think about.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Being a girl sucks, but I wouldn't want to be a man lol.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

sorrwel said:


> Being a girl sucks, but I wouldn't want to be a man lol.


Girls just don't understand what a powerful feeling you get from having a penis. It's like carrying around a loaded gun everywhere you go.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> Girls just don't understand what a powerful feeling you get from having a penis. It's like carrying around a loaded gun everywhere you go.


If only we could use it to settle _all_ our problems.


----------



## john1990 (Oct 20, 2012)

Barette said:


> Is that stereotype true that sex is always on the forefront of guy's brains?





Barette said:


> Is that stereotype true that sex is always on the forefront of guy's brains?


not true at all...

i only think about sex usually when i'm alone in my room and i dont have anything to do ( and usually i think more about love and romance at times like that ) or when i watch sexy scene on movies.....when i'm outside, in class, in public places, sex never crossed my mind, even when looking at pretty girls.

I guess that stereotypes came from high sex drive guys and they assumed all men must be like that, when in reality all guys are different, like how girls are different. I know some girls who dont have sex drive at all and i know a girl ( my ex ) who think about sex all day and likes to watch porn


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I like being a girl in that its all I've ever known. Plus we have emotions. :>


----------



## john1990 (Oct 20, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> I like being a girl in that its all I've ever known. Plus we have emotions. :>


just for your information, guys have emotions too, its just most of the time we dont show it


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

john1990 said:


> just for your information, guys have emotions too, its just most of the time we dont show it


Really, because I hadn't noticed.

Don't worry, I was being sarcastic.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I had an emotion once.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Why would ANYONE want to be a female?? We have the short end of the stick in so many ways. Seriously.


----------



## evginmubutu (Sep 12, 2011)

The whole idea that women are more sensitive than men is a huge misconception. Just look at the make-up of this forum. Is there any difference in the emoting? nada. I have 3 roomates who are all men and while there is no doubting that men are different than women, every human being is emotionally fragile. 

Obviously I don't know you at all komorikun so don't take it personally but I had a fling with a woman once who was a lot like how you describe yourself. She was a lot older than me and kind of stand-offish but once we hit the booze she loosened up and we had crazy sex. But I got the feeling she was always looking for a man to sweep her off her feet and show her paradise. I wasn't that man because I was a younger sensitive type, I just felt like telling her that she can't wait for someone to dive into her heart and take control.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

lyric said:


> Why would ANYONE want to be a female?? We have the short end of the stick in so many ways. Seriously.


Because the special ones truly stand out. How many Tina Fey caliber women are out there compared to 1000s of male comedy writers?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

evginmubutu said:


> The whole idea that women are more sensitive than men is a huge misconception. Just look at the make-up of this forum. Is there any difference in the emoting? nada. I have 3 roomates who are all men and while there is no doubting that men are different than women, every human being is emotionally fragile.
> 
> Obviously I don't know you at all komorikun so don't take it personally but I had a fling with a woman once who was a lot like how you describe yourself. She was a lot older than me and kind of stand-offish but once we hit the booze she loosened up and we had crazy sex. But I got the feeling she was always looking for a man to sweep her off her feet and show her paradise. I wasn't that man because I was a younger sensitive type, I just felt like telling her that she can't wait for someone to dive into her heart and take control.


I'm way too realistic and unromantic to think someone is going to sweep me off my feet and show me paradise. The 4 relationships I had and seeing my parents relationship has shown me that's not happening. How did you get that feeling from her anyways?


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Because the special ones truly stand out. How many Tina Fey caliber women are out there compared to 1000s of male comedy writers?


:blank

If that's all the motivation you need, then power to ya.


----------



## Wolves In Suits (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, it's not too late to have the surgery....


----------



## evginmubutu (Sep 12, 2011)

Well I got that feeling because she wasn't into me and that's basically the opposite of me (as far as i know). 

I tend to attract women older than me who want sex, which is something i'm trying to stop because it gets me nowhere and it's a bit depressing.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

lyric said:


> Why would ANYONE want to be a female?? We have the short end of the stick in so many ways. Seriously.


Because they have so much access socially if they're even the slightest bit attractive, and so much sexual opportunity. They can get satisfaction from men or other women any time they want.

Guys line up literally and figuratively online and off just to get a chance with a girl, while the girl gets to pick out of the bunch who she wants to be with.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm just glad you have put so much thought into this.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

mjkittredge said:


> Because they have so much access socially if they're even the slightest bit attractive, and so much sexual opportunity. They can get satisfaction from men or other women any time they want.
> 
> Guys line up literally and figuratively online and off just to get a chance with a girl, while the girl gets to pick out of the bunch who she wants to be with.


Though perhaps a slight exaggeration, I generally agree with this. Still, there are a lot of downsides to consider.

Social and sexual opportunity is definitely their ace in the hole -- provided they're at least average-looking, as you said. But if you take that away, there aren't many advantages left. Men have lots of advantages spread out over various other arenas in life. Still, there's no denying that the concentrated advantage women have in the area you mentioned is very significant and capable of having a major impact on quality of life.

Also, I'd add the advantage for women peaks relatively early (early-mid 20s?) and then declines, which might be a bummer.

If I were about to be reborn and had the choice of gender, it'd actually be pretty tough to decide. I do think being a top/alpha male is easily the best outcome, though, as you get the same advantages that "most" women get but without any of the disadvantages.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Well stated anomalous.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

y dont u just ask one

or you could wear someones skin like in the saw.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

anomalous said:


> Though perhaps a slight exaggeration, I generally agree with this. Still, there are a lot of downsides to consider.
> 
> Social and sexual opportunity is definitely their ace in the hole -- provided they're at least average-looking, as you said. But if you take that away, there aren't many advantages left. Men have lots of advantages spread out over various other arenas in life. Still, there's no denying that the concentrated advantage women have in the area you mentioned is very significant and capable of having a major impact on quality of life.
> 
> ...


I agree with what you've stated for the most part. As for womens advantages declining, that really depends on how well they take care of themselves. I've dated some women in their late 30s and they were still very attractive, and had the combination of wisdom from experience and confidence that made a lot of situations easier to navigate and more enjoyable, contrasted to a typical girl in her late teens or twenties still insecure and figuring out what they want and who they are which causes all sorts of difficulties. Less flighty and flakey, more stable and reliable.

Alpha male status is ideal, but kind of hard to obtain, not just from all the competition, but for all the prerequisites and areas of achievement required. I suppose for some it's as simple as taking the steroids and hitting the gym. But to me a true alpha male is smart as well as strong and beautiful, a champion in all areas, clever, confident, creative, capable, charming. They exude an aura that draws people to them and shows without speaking a word they own the room, the crowd, they are the main event, all eyes on them, and in the minds of others long after they're gone.

Gain that status and yeah you'll have all the social opportunity you could possibly want and then some. I read a theory somewhere that the top 20% most beautiful people, men and women, were engaged in 80% of all social action, whether it was dating or sex. Not too surprising.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

OP, I love being a cock also.


----------

